# Audio for head to head gaming.



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

Does anyone play multiplayer games/head to head games with a single mate in the same room? I've never done LAN type play, so I'm not sure of the specifics. 

I volunteer as a big-brother type partner to a kid who really drools when he sees the multiplayer (especially driving-type) games in the arcades. I set up a room with two computers/monitors so that we can play some games together next winter. I installed some nice chairs with butt-kickers, Logitech wheels and pedals for the driving games, and some custom-made gaming inputs for more typical games, so I'm thinking the setup will be pretty awesome and this kid deserves some happiness. 

The one thing I can't figure out is how to set up speakers so that we can get individual sound cues without using headphones (impersonal) or having significant interference. Honestly, I haven't even tested the system, so I don't know if the games will even supply independent sound effects, but I'm guessing that they would.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Going to be pretty tough to not get crosstalk between the 2 without being in different rooms. Now, a headset with a mic in 2 different rooms can be really nice. 

Short of that, build a divider that's movable and free standing with a plywood core and absorption on both sides. Wrap in cloth. That's about as close as you're going to get without separate areas or headphones.

Bryan


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

Basically like a pair of cubicles? So, wadaya think, should I target the wall thickness to absorb around 100 HZ for (almost) fully directional sound, or should I try to diffuse some considering we shouldn't be so far off from each other in the game. Aesthetics isn't really in issue for this scenario.

[I realize this is make believe with no right answer, but I think of my days in 3rd world internet cafes and also imagine the huge WOW market in China and can't help but think that brainstorming this might provide something useful]


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

For driving games, it won't hurt anything for one person to hear the other persons game. For FPS games, sound can give away a position, so headphones are best. If your only going to do driving games, I'm not sure why cross sound will hurt anything.


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

I have to laugh when I think of playing FPS games with him. I think he'd really like those, but his mom might have a stroke. This kid needs an outlet, 'though, so he doesn't get kicked out of school (again). Maybe I can slip something in that'll let him 'exert' himself without having to lie about it.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you did something like 1/2 or 3/4" MDF and then 2" acoustic cotton on both sides, that will block things as well as absorb down below the voice range. The biggest thing is sound getting up over the top so something on the ceiling or a flip up panel that could hinge up to the ceiling woudl be good.

Bryan


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

If you want to stay clear of FPS then what about something like Portal 2 which has multiplayer and allows you to send invites to a specific person.


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

I love Portal 2. I haven't tried it in multi-player. I'll have to look and see if it's cooperative or competitive. In this case, cooperative would be the only way that would work.


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

To Bpape--

I'm not sure what you are describing about a flip panel. I may make some ceiling panels but I'm a bit loathe to drill into the ceiling for this venture as it may not be permanent. Maybe I could make some kind of cap or overhang for the cubicles. That way I might be able to control the lighting, and, when the wife gets home, I can clean everything up, or move it. 

I've bought about 300ft^2 of recycled cotton batt--mostly for lining a series of DIY speakers I'd like to try out, so I should be able to knock something together pretty easily. The plan is to present this once it's cold here, so I'm not rushing things.


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

As a (to me at least) funny side note...I just fired up these computers to load Windows, and as you might expect, the cumulative fan noise is far above any improvements that sound treatment might provide. I'm going to have to learn to fish wires in the wall, and move the computers to the basement so they're silent. 

This'll be a whole new area of study--how to get HDMI and USB 20 feet...but I've already imagined this kid's initial reaction to the systems awesomeness, and I'm definitely not going to miss out on that!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

hgoed said:


> As a (to me at least) funny side note...I just fired up these computers to load Windows, and as you might expect, the cumulative fan noise is far above any improvements that sound treatment might provide. I'm going to have to learn to fish wires in the wall, and move the computers to the basement so they're silent.
> 
> This'll be a whole new area of study--how to get HDMI and USB 20 feet...but I've already imagined this kid's initial reaction to the systems awesomeness, and I'm definitely not going to miss out on that!


Have you thought about building sound proof enclosures for the pc's and havig them vented with some quiet fans?


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah...I only know how to work with wood...a little bit, and I've been working on something that's silent but still gets enough air. I thought I'd make a cabinet with a 3" slatted toe kick into an air filter for intake and output into a damped box, but then I started thinking I should line it with aluminum for EMF and separate it from the analog amplifiers...then it seemed to make more sense to just move the box somewhere else, allowing me to expand as needed and make the setup as unsightly as is necessary. I wish I had some real skills, but all I've got is motivation and a huge tolerance for trial and error.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

No problems. Stick with the skills you have and get the setup working. :T Maybe down the track your wood skills will improve enough for you to contemplate tackling something a bit more adventurous.


----------

